# Who actually trains abs???



## rage racing (Jul 25, 2012)

I have not done an ab workout in months. I have been strictly relying on diet and cardio. You guys/girls work your abs??


----------



## Cork (Jul 25, 2012)

Diet and cardio for abs?  Interesting.  So you rely on the valsalva training regimen?

You have to train your core to be stronger otherwise your major lifts will suffer.

I train core with any of the following:
Hanging leg lifts (toes to bar)
Ab roller
Heavy ass side bends
Seated good mornings


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jul 25, 2012)

I use cardio to train my abs. Works great.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't waste any energy on direct ab work. I've went through periods of training abs vs not training abs and at the end of the day what mattered was my diet to gauge how they look. Compound lifts such as squats are excellent and in my opinion enough for strengthening the core.


----------



## allskillz20 (Jul 25, 2012)

I train them once a week real hard, but usually do a couple of cardio ab exercises that hit them as well, if I don't they shrink.. That is just what works for my body though..


----------



## vicious 13 (Jul 25, 2012)

I usually well just hit abs in between lifts to switch it up a little


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 25, 2012)

I do ten million crunches a day


----------



## jadean (Jul 25, 2012)

Never had too. My abs have always just popped since basketball.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 25, 2012)

Stopped for a while but I'm about to go back to working them twice a week with calves in a few weeks.

Tri-set for the first exercise for 3 sets:
Weird leg lift/hip raiseX20
V-upsX20
Bent Leg Raises in a crunch position? Touch heels and idk nvmX20

Then Decline Situps or Hanging Leg Raises for 5 sets and maybe finish with like 200 crunches in sets

ab takes so much energy :-(


----------



## Intense (Jul 25, 2012)

Not really ever, I do deadlifts does that count? Still have a 6 pack tho. Shits all genetic IMO


----------



## tallguy34 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yup! Every time I have sex I get an an workout! So 8-9 times a week?? Lol


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 25, 2012)

I do cause over the years I can tell a difference when I train them...aesthetically. I do concede that one doesn't really need to train them much if they are doing other proper work and you're not doing some super advanced protocol.  I know louie Simmons seems pretty big on ab work but hell he's training for a totally different set of parameters than 99% of the population.


----------



## lee111s (Jul 26, 2012)

Squats and deadlifts are enough for me


----------



## allskillz20 (Jul 26, 2012)

It pretty much comes down to if you want the bulky bodybuilder sticking out abs, or the athletic looking abs.. I want mine right in between so I do weighted ab workouts


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 26, 2012)

Absolutely, 1-2 times a week, I like the difference in core tightness from ab work.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 26, 2012)

every other day after all my other workouts.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 26, 2012)

I train abs/obliques once a week but leading up to the show I increase that to 2x per week.  Won't matter how much you train your abs though if you aren't lean enough or have a low enough bodyfat %.  Cardio and diet is KEY and genetics also play a huge role in how deep/separated they will get once you've put the work in...

Here's a few photos of my handiwork:


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 26, 2012)

^^nice work SVT, you look great!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jul 26, 2012)

I train ab's every time I go in the gym.
Not to the extent that many do but what works for me is incline cruches and roman chair, knee's to chest.
I have tried some of the more complex ones like kneeling rope pulls and a few machines but the two I mentioned are my regulars. 
It's very difficult for me to do hanging crunches but for those that can I commend them.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 26, 2012)

miss springsteen said:


> ^^nice work svt, you look great!



thank you!


----------



## Cork (Jul 27, 2012)

Your abs are like any other muscle.  It's silly to not train them.  Asking for weaknesses IMO.  Deads and squats can only do so much.  Do you neglect rear delt work because you feel like you get enough work out of them from rowing?  I doubt it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2012)

Cork said:


> Your abs are like any other muscle.  It's silly to not train them.  Asking for weaknesses IMO.  Deads and squats can only do so much.  Do you neglect rear delt work because you feel like you get enough work out of them from rowing?  I doubt it.



This is true from 1st hand experience. 

All my major lifts have stalled due to core weakness. 

Need some serious work, problem is I hate training core do motivation isn't there.


----------



## nikos_ (Jul 27, 2012)

i do 
twice a week,
same days with  my back




rage racing said:


> I have not done an ab workout in months. I have been strictly relying on diet and cardio. You guys/girls work your abs??




i m not sure how big ur ab;s muscles can be just with cardio
what is ur weight man?


----------



## NextMan (Jul 31, 2012)

rage racing said:


> I have not done an ab workout in months. I have been strictly relying on diet and cardio. You guys/girls work your abs??



Rarely do I workout the abs separately. I do think it's good to workout the abs though.


----------



## harmanrainu (Aug 2, 2012)

only Crunches wont help you get beautiful six pack abs!


See  : Exercise That Will Help You Get _Six Pack Abs_ Quick


----------



## cck99352 (Jan 21, 2013)

I train abs 1x or 2x per week, focusing on strength (as a power lifter, strong core is required for heavy squats and deads)... plus, having a buddy get a hernia (and surgery) was additional incentive to train abs. I understand that one of the primary risk factors for hernias is genetics, but training abs sure as hell makes me feel better!


----------



## MrAvg (Jan 21, 2013)

Once a week dedicated like all others. I don't train them for looks as I know proper diet will take care of that. I train them in order to strengthen up my "core" ya I said core. Helps me with lower back issues.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 21, 2013)

I train abs 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Squats.  If I diet they show that's good enough for me lol


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2013)

I train spine stability, which includes (but is not limited to) the abs.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 22, 2013)

days I do squats I do some ball crunches and some cable crunches

days I do deadlifts I do some ab wheels and decline sit ups.

sometimes at home when Im playing with my kid... I put my toddler on my feet and do some leg raises. 

really I think I could get by with squats, deadlifts and an occasional ab wheel, and my hybrid toddler lifts.


----------



## Gayle (Feb 1, 2013)

I work my abs indirectly. I will never do sit ups or crunches but I do lots of boxing training which really hits to abs and obliques. If you eat a clean diet, add plenty of cardio and weights you'll get a flat stomach. TRX is another great way to develop core strength.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 1, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> days I do squats I do some ball crunches and some cable crunches
> 
> days I do deadlifts I do some ab wheels and decline sit ups.
> 
> ...




lol.. childhood memories, my dad would do the same thing


----------



## cck99352 (Feb 1, 2013)

The other reason I train abs directly is due to the strength imbalance between the erectors and the abs. Heavy squats, deadlifts, romanians, good mornings, etc have strengthened my erectors to the point they were starting to change the natural alignment and curvature of my back. So, I have had to start training abs to compensate.


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 1, 2013)

every other day and between those days are calf work outs.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 1, 2013)

train them 2x a week, don't know why people train em more often then that..


do you train your chest or legs every other day?


----------



## DetMuscle (Feb 1, 2013)

I dont work my abs becasue next to legs its the most boring excersise there is for me. But I need to start. Quickly too


----------



## Laborer (Feb 1, 2013)

Gayle said:


> I work my abs indirectly. I will never do sit ups or crunches but I do lots of boxing trainingt which really hits to abs and obliques. If you eat a clean diet, add plenty of cardio and weights you'll get a flat stomach. TRX is another great way to develop core strength.



Trx is no joke


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 1, 2013)

I always remember back home when I was training at the gym where, Hafthor Julius Bjornsson, as well as other world class strongmen/Power lifters trained. The place was called gym 80. I asked what they did for abs since it didn't look like these mountains of men could really lie down and do a crunch. The answer was pretty simple, squat, dead lift, rows. I would love for some internet genius to tell homeboy (6'10- 400+lbs- 3rd strongest man in the world) that he needs to do a fucking crunch since after all "the abs are muscles".


----------



## oliolz (Feb 1, 2013)

for abs, i do weighted sit-ups (once a week), Pallof press, front/side planks. But, i don't do them to "have abs" - mainly utilize them for better squat n deadlift numbers.


----------



## TylerWayne (Feb 6, 2013)

Rarely. I hate training abs. But after front squats and front lunges I don't feel like I really have to


----------



## kyle_85 (Feb 12, 2013)

A couple heavy sets 3x/week.  Bodyweight stuff daily


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 18, 2013)

SVT03DAL said:


> I train abs/obliques once a week but leading up to the show I increase that to 2x per week.



Hey!  Wait a second!  Posted in January:


SVT03DAL said:


> Monday's recap:
> 
> . . .
> First time training abs for at least 2 months.  Abs are nice and sore this morning!


LOL!  I think I'll take 2 months off and see if mine look like yours!


----------



## TheHardOne (Feb 22, 2013)

Abs!

Weighted Lying Leg Crunches 5x6-8
Lying Oblique Crunches 3x15 each side, 3 second peak contraction on every rep
Hanging Leg Raise Partials(bottom portion) 3x20

1 min rest periods
Treat your abs like your chest and arms! Smash em!


----------



## SheriV (Feb 28, 2013)

my current training has me virtually making love to a stability ball...I feel like enough of a jackass doing it in the gym that I do it largely at home

yeah I do abs twice a week and as someone else said, core/spine stability geared crap three days a week


----------



## PitbullRescue (Mar 1, 2013)

I train abs once a week year round, bulking & cutting.


----------

